# Transférer sauvegardes des jeux ipod



## abram (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je vais bientôt changer d'ipod et passer au 64GB. Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de transférer les sauvegardes des jeux de mon ancien ipod au nouveau. Par exemple, dans le jeu Labyrinth, j'ai pratiquement fini tous les niveaux et j'aimerais transférer cet état sur mon nouvel ipod afin d'éviter de devoir recommencer tout le jeu (j'en ai pour des mois).
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## abram (7 Décembre 2009)

Personne n'a de solution ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Décembre 2009)

Quel iPod? Le Touch? SI oui, il suffit de restaurer le nouvel iPod Touch avec la sauvegarde du précédent. Tu gardera toutes tes sauvegardes.


----------



## abram (7 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci.
Et juste pour info, si je passe d'un ipod touch à un iphone est-ce que je pourrais aussi conserver mes parties sauvées de la même manière ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai jamais testé, mais je pense que oui puisque mon collègue a lui fait la manipulation et on lui a proposé d'utiliser la sauvegarde qu'il a refusée préférant partir sur un iPhone vierge.


----------

